# [SOLVED] Problème lors de l'emerge de certain ports

## yayien

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis sur un système tout nouvellement installé en amd64. Lors de l'installation de certains ports tels que eix ou vmware-workstation par exemple il faut que à la main je force la version courante de python en 2.7 si je veux que ca marche.

Quelqu'un aurait-il eu deja ce problème ? Comment faire pour l'éviter car c'est lourd à la longue.

MerciLast edited by yayien on Mon Apr 18, 2011 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Tu as dû la lire cette news non ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ cat /portage/trees/gentoo/metadata/news/2010-03-25-python-3.1/2010-03-25-python-3.1.en.txt
> 
> Title: Python 3.1
> ...

 

Le système n'est pas encore totalement compatible avec python 3.1, donc il faut pour le moment rester en 2.x.

Que donne un :

```

$ eselect python list

```

 :Question: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *yayien wrote:*   

> il faut que à la main je force la version courante de python en 2.7 si je veux que ca marche.

 

Veux-tu dire que tu dois faire un eselect python set n avec n égal au numéro de liste correspondant à Python 2.7 ?

Si oui alors, ta version "normalement" courante de Python (avant que tu la refixe manuellement) c'est quoi : 2.6 , 3.x ?

Si c'est 3.x alors c'est normal. Un certain nombre de packages ne sont pas compatibles python 3 et Gentoo conseille de ne pas avoir Python 3 en tant que version par défaut. (Personellement, je n'utilise Python 3 qu'avec portage)

Si c'est 2.6 ou inférieure alors as-tu suivi la procédure d'upgrade de Python lorsque tu as upgradé à 2.7 ? (eselect 2.7 / python-updater / revdep-rebuild / emerge --depclean) ?

----------

## yayien

En fait, c'était donc simple, suffisait de lire les news...

Merci quand même d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

----------

